
Show HN: Don't know your neighbor? Mail her an egg - 100-xyz
https://its-near.me
======
madamelic
That's an impressive arbitrage.

Sell a $0.10 egg and $3 of postage for $15.

~~~
100-xyz
Thank you. However, as a startup the postage is much higher than $3.

------
100-xyz
This is a Startup School 2019 project.

